# Trying To Learn About O&w Watches



## Josh41 (Nov 10, 2006)

These seem pretty impressive.

I have a few quick questions, and any insight would be appreciated.

How would you rate them in terms of quality?

Can they only be purchased over the internet?

Are there any North American retailers (online or otherwise); or only Euoprean/Asian?

Is there an official O&W webpage? (I cannot seem to find one)

Thanks everyone!

-Josh


----------



## balu (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Josh,

O&W are high quality swiss watches for a low price. I own a Mirage III chronograph and I am very satisfied in terms of quality, accuracy and style.

There is an official homepage of Albert Wajs, the "W" in O&W (www.chronotime.ch) but it is not updated regularely. You can contact him via email to get information about retailers in your country.

Is there any watch you are particularly interested?

Balu


----------



## Josh41 (Nov 10, 2006)

balu said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> O&W are high quality swiss watches for a low price. I own a Mirage III chronograph and I am very satisfied in terms of quality, accuracy and style.
> 
> ...


Thanks Balu,

I particularly like the 3077 (which I believe is a newer model). The M-6 is also nice, although I would get rid of the GMT bezel insert in favour of a classic diver style. Do you know if any of them have domed crystals? I definitely prefer the look of the domed glass to the flat style (right now I am wearing a Seiko diver with a flat hardlex glass).


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We ship to the US every day, you do not need a US retailer.









The M6 with a divers bezel is called the M4

They do not come with domed crystals but we can fit a domed mineral glass should you prefer this.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Josh, Roy is the probably one of the only retailers of OW watches that is also a Master Watchmaker, you simply wont get any better service pre and post sale


----------



## Josh41 (Nov 10, 2006)

Roy said:


> We ship to the US every day, you do not need a US retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy. I imagine that I will be placing an order shortly!


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

I have to chime in and second Jason's post.

I live in the US and am currently wearing an M6 from Roy. I can't seem to take the piece off, I like it more each time I wear it. Accurate to within 2 seconds per day, usually loses it on the wrist and gains back left overnight, right now it's dead-on since I set it three days ago.

Roy's packaging was excellent, turnaround was quick and service was flawless. Two thumbs up.

And I totally prefer a flat glass, else how can you get the sun to reflect and blind people????







That was quite a disappointment with my Bond Seamaster.

Martin


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Josh41 said:


> These seem pretty impressive.
> 
> I have a few quick questions, and any insight would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Watch this space for an unofficial webpage 

cheers

Dave


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

DaveE said:


> Watch this space for an unofficial webpage
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


Looking forward to that Dave.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Watch this space for an unofficial webpage
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave


Sounds intresting


----------



## toyopet (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm in the same boat as Josh - learning about O&W watches.

How accurate is the Flieger Chronograph 7733? What kind of maintenance does this watch require? Is it bad to let this watch sit for a few weeks without winding it?

Thanks in advance,

Jason


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

toyopet said:


> I'm in the same boat as Josh - learning about O&W watches.
> 
> How accurate is the Flieger Chronograph 7733? What kind of maintenance does this watch require? Is it bad to let this watch sit for a few weeks without winding it?
> 
> ...


Roy regulates his watches before shipping them; my 7733 is around +3s /day. I'd get it looked at for more than +/-20s a day. As for maintenance, the same as any mechanical watch; clean/lubricate and replace any excessively worn parts - service intervals are around five years for a daily wearer, anything up to ten years if not worn so often.

Some people subscribe to the 'wear it until it stops' school, and these watches can go on for 20+ years without too many problems..

A few weeks without winding should be fine for a watch. I think (and it is just a guess) that a couple of days winding a month should keep the juices circulating; I wear my watches for a week at a time in a rotation of five (one work and one home watch, of course; I couldn't keep the numbers down to five!) - its like a new brace of watches every week!

If anyone knows better, feel free to correct me!

-- Tim / sm300


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

How about some pictures?

Here's my 7733:


----------



## toyopet (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Tim.

The 7733 is a great looking watch. I wish it had a date window. I wonder if a sapphire crystal can be fitted on this watch. I would hate to put a scratch on the glass.

Jason


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jason









BTW is that Toyopet as in Crown?


----------



## toyopet (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. And, you're right, but I never owned one.

O&W watches are a great value. I have only two watches and hope this doesn't turn into a hobby - too expensive for my pockets.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

toyopet said:


> Thanks for the info, Tim.
> 
> The 7733 is a great looking watch. I wish it had a date window. I wonder if a sapphire crystal can be fitted on this watch. I would hate to put a scratch on the glass.
> 
> Jason


It would be called the 7734 if it had a date window







(actually I believe they're called Fliegers). They're great watches though.

cheers

Dave


----------

